# Why DW is SO GREAT !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

This is the best forum I have ever been a member of. DW is such a great forum. Since I joined DW 1 Year Ago in December 2010 I have......

Really picked up my Valeting / Detailing skills thanks to all the advice given on here. Cars I clean now are 200 times better than they use to be thanks to all the helpful members on here taking time out of their busy days to give me good advice.

I have saved fortunes on here thanks to all the good traders offering group buys, DW discounts etc - Sure, I have spent more on new stuff than I would have normally, but this is again one of the reasons my valeting skills have improved immensley as in point one above.

I have met some unbelieveably nice people - Not to name anyone as all the members I have had the pleasure to meet / speak to have been top people. I have been given a superb gift, had many members help me out with giving me free samples to try out so I dont have to buy before I try !, I have had a guy spend literally hours an hours talking to me non stop about product knowledge via pm's and the phone, I have had a top guy tell me he is happy to come down and help me with my Cougar, Another guy who was willing to spend his day off helping me to valet a car, and now I have even had someone tell me they are willing to take a look at my Astra for me.

I never feel stupid on here. If I go onto any other forum I am a member of and ask a stupid question I would either be ignored or told that I am being stupid. On DW though, no matter have daft my questions have been, not one member has made me feel stupid and they have still taken their time to give me the answers I need.

The 12 days of Christmas coming soon - what other forum would go out of there way to give members a chance to win gifts like this - not too mention the fantastic traders that are happliy giving away the items as prizes. 

In a forum with many thousands of members, you would think it would be hard for a newbie to feel welcome to the forum, to feel a part of it, but not with DW - literally an hour after joining a year ago I had got about 30 messages welcoming me to the forum. I have not felt that welcome in any other forum.

Its addictive - every spare moment of the day I find myself sitting on DW reading all the posts and I honestly now cant think what I would do with myself if this forum was not here !!!

If there was a "world award" for best forum of the year, DW would win it hands down !!!

So, just want to say a big thanks to everyone who runs DW, you all do an AMAZING job, and a big thank you to all the new found friends I have got via this forum and all the great people on this forum that makes this a top place to be !

Congratulations to a very successful 2011 DW, and I look forward to 2012 being every bit as good as 2011.

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Have to agree with Mark, DW does stand out over other forums, by a million miles :thumb: :thumb:

*Admins, you should have a visible DONATE button in strategic areas of the forum* :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well said Mark ! :thumb:

Good idea too about the donate button.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> *Admins, you should have a visible DONATE button in strategic areas of the forum* :thumb:


Totally Agree ! :thumb:


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice post Mark - taking the time to write that post just endorses everything you say. 

Rob


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

when you look at how little quality of info and general nonsense is derived from magazines i think DW is an absolute bargain.i would be more than happy to pay £5 a month donation.i was thinking about something like this a while ago when i seen a donation button on "bimmerforums" i think it was.it would be a brilliant idea here.like i said,with the quality of ladys on show in the GC and banter in any of the forums it beats the ****e out of anything FHM could knock out lol.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

And it's people like yourself too Mark with your giveaways that make it as good as it is.


Best forum I have ever been on..............:thumb:


Russ


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I love DW forum too 
Been on car forums for some 11 years now and spend 4/5 hours a day reading them all this one is the most friendly and there is no trouble or key board warriors here always looking to cause trouble 
And I've learned a lot too


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

great post , good to see a thread like this , :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Completely agree Mark. Not been a member here quite a year yet, but the skills i have picked up through the vast knowledge and generosity of people here willing to share is cometely second to none.

Id personally like to thank everybody for their advice and assistance that has been given to me through PM's and responses ive had and just to take this oppertunity to thank you all.

I would also like to say thanks to all the Admins and background guys n gals who keep DW up and running. They did a wonderful job of getting us back online when we had our last cataclismic server faliure... THANK YOU


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutly spot on mark. I joined in January and i have never been let down by any member.
I have made friends gained knowledge and most of all had fun.
It goes to show how proud of this place we all are and how much we love our cars or anyone elses for that matter.
I dont do FB or Twitter but spend every minute on the laptop reading anything and everything.
Top job guys keep ot all up.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i love it too, my skills and knowledge have improved so much since joining and its all thanks to everyone involved :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup got to agree, and dont even own a car any more. Love coming back to this place when the real world goes quite for me over the winter :thumb:


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Totally agree. I've found this forum a wealth of knowledge. I was/still am relatively new to this, I'm still learning a lot. My car most of the time always looks in showroom condition. So much so that now I've got my friends, family and neighbours asking me to do their cars as well. And its all down to this great and forum and the help from all the fantastic members


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Couldn't agree with you more, Mark! This forum rocks


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Agree , this is one of the best forum
absolutely awesome forum
awesome people 
everything is awesome

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I have to say I agree wholeheartedly. As a newbie myself even though it's the "Detailing World" forum, It's more akin to having your own personal 'Oracle'

Just bang in "help, How do I?, has anyone?" and within minutes in most cases, someones come back with "Here ya go, or try this" 

Apart from the direct answer to a thread, it'sthe kindness and wealth of help and information that comes in unsolicited PM's.

I'd really be lost without it, being out of work I've become a "forum bum" on here most days, and it's helped keep me going.

It's also a privilege to be able to read posts like the one Marks just shared with us with his random act of kindness, an insparation to us all.

A big thank you to all the unseen guys who work hard to keep it going..:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

threads like these make it all worth while. We know that we can't please everyone all the time but rest assured, we always try to. DW is great for a number of reasons, but the main one is you guys. Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Another forum I post on has today closed for a week because people couldnt abide by the rules.. Maybe those members should take a look here (but not post) to see how its done


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Have to agree with Mark, DW does stand out over other forums, by a million miles :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> *Admins, you should have a visible DONATE button in strategic areas of the forum* :thumb:


or implement fines! in which case, you owe us about 8k Doug. :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Echo Deano's comments - its you guys that make it such a welcoming place we just try and guide the place along keeping it above board - we have a great cross in the admins/mods on here and we hopefully come to a sensible decision when the need arises.

The forum members are again a great mix and this leads to some kindness - our sponsors make the icing on the cake so to say as they do offer some great discounts and prizes throughout the year 

Thanks to you all


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Deano said:


> or implement fines! in which case, you owe us about 8k Doug. :lol:


Bloody hell Deano, I would have to sell the car if i got fined everytime I was a pest on here :lol::lol:

Dont forget the *Donate* button, im ready to pay my fine...sorry donate towards this fine forum  :thumb:

A big thanks to the Admins :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Top quality* forum (used many over the years).

*Top quality* atmosphere created by some great members that are always willing to help and advise.

*Top quality* information available from some incredible minds and technicians in the game.

*Top quality* moderation from a group of enthusiastic Owners/Mods who must only do this for the love of detailing.

Yep, this place is *top quality* in all departments, I love it :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Totally agree.

Chaps, please go to : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php

and look right at the last option - feel free to donate there 

S


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i must agree this forum is fantastic and everyone is so willing to help.

i found this forum through another forum that i regularly used for over 3 years but now i hardly neva use that one cos all i need to know is right here and if it aunt all iv got to do is ask and i know i will get the answer.

this detailing aunt cheep but i do love it and i dunt know where i would be now without it


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't agree more, an excellent forum full of some great guy's and knowledge :thumb:


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Totally agree - group hug anyone ?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SBerlyn said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Chaps, please go to : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php
> 
> ...


Done :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

mjd said:


> Totally agree - group hug anyone ?


Alright, but no tongues!!!! :doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> when you look at how little quality of info and general nonsense is derived from magazines i think DW is an absolute bargain.*i would be more than happy to pay £5 a month donation*.i was thinking about something like this a while ago when i seen a donation button on "bimmerforums" i think it was.it would be a brilliant idea here.like i said,with the quality of ladys on show in the GC and banter in any of the forums it beats the ****e out of anything FHM could knock out lol.


You hear that Bill, John? KERRCCHHIINGGG!!!!  I'll get that 911 yet :driver: :lol:



mjd said:


> Totally agree - group hug anyone ?


Go on then, 

_________________________

Thanks all - nice comments and all appreciated


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm off now :tumbleweed:


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Alright, but no tongues!!!! :doublesho


Spoil sport


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Mark totally agree well run and the members are a credit to this forum very experienced members freely spare their time and advice and we can't forget the retailers for they are also a credit to DW and to the product makers very helpful and willing to help with advice what more could you ask for apart from a wealth warning when you sign up may be a good idea LOL


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Have to agree with what everyone os saying, its a great forum, very friendly, majority of questions, threads etc are usually polite, friendly and advice given freely.

Especially when you think there are people on here that make a living from detailing/valeting and these guys freely give out advice to us DIY members! 

This forum is a real testament to everyone involved.

One thing that I have always wondered is, does a forum like this actually 'employ' anyone? As we have mod's etc and that all takes time just wondered if there was an actual payroll on here? I can understand that on some smaller forums its done by volunteers etc but on a forum such as this that is quite big and needs 24 hour moderation over so many different topics just curious?

But in the main thanks for a great forum guys


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> One thing that I have always wondered is, *does a forum like this actually 'employ' anyone*? As we have mod's etc and that all takes time just wondered if there was an actual payroll on here? I can understand that on some smaller forums its done by volunteers etc but on a forum such as this that is quite big and needs 24 hour moderation over so many different topics just curious?


No we dont get paid buddy, we do, however, get a company car each, look:










P.S. mines the Merc


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

Since finding this site a few weeks ago I can't stop going on it, it's so addictive!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

james_19742000 said:


> Have to agree with what everyone os saying, its a great forum, very friendly, majority of questions, threads etc are usually polite, friendly and advice given freely.
> 
> Especially when you think there are people on here that make a living from detailing/valeting and these guys freely give out advice to us DIY members!
> 
> ...


No mate we're all volunteers. Which is why sometimes we get the hump if someone gets ar$ey with us just for ensuring the rules are stuck to.

Doesn't happy very often thankfully.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Mick said:


> No we dont get paid buddy, we do, however, get a company car each, look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

left to right- Johnny, Bill, Viper, mick, and out of sight is mine.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well done Deano - choosing your own colour scheme and not following the 'Silver' others :thumb:

4x4 I hope ?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Well done Deano - choosing your own colour scheme and not following the 'Silver' others :thumb:
> 
> 4x4 I hope ?


I asked for a basket on the front but viper smacked me and sent me to bed. :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Deano said:


> left to right- Johnny, Bill, Viper, mick, and out of sight is mine.


:lol: :lol: Brilliant, but what did I just say about not making me laugh when I'm eating? :thumb:

(The mental picture of you on that ^^ will have me chuckling all day now :lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

a bit of context for those that don't know me.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: PMSL Stop it, I'll choke here.

Right, that's it - not opening this thread again now 'till I've finished this sarnie :lol:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

DW is brilliant.

I especially like the fact that it doesn't matter if you are male or female you always get great help. I have been on a few forums when being female means getting negative answers or talked down too.

Great effort from everyone :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Claireeyy said:


> DW is brilliant.
> 
> I especially like the fact that it doesn't matter if you are male or female you always get great help. I have been on a few forums when being female means getting negative answers or talked down too.
> 
> Great effort from everyone :thumb:


Don't visit the Gentlemens club then :lol: (I'm only joking:thumb

On a serious note, there isn't much more I can say than already has been said so a massive massive thank you to the mods for running such an awesome forum, The supporters and suppliers for all the products and deals you sling our way, and the rest of the community for making DW such an awesome place!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Claireeyy said:


> DW is brilliant.
> 
> I especially like the fact that it doesn't matter if you are male or female you always get great help. I have been on a few forums when being female means getting negative answers or talked down too.
> 
> Great effort from everyone :thumb:


We love having females on DW, adds to the mix :thumb:

In fact, We want more!!!!!!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

I have always felt comfortbale on here and it seems that so many reputable detailers still manage to give time and advice to those standing out. DW altogether is one big team, in a sense we all stick together and try and be there for eachother and thats not neccesarily in person. I feel its important DW continues to grow and maintain its high reputation of professionalism, guidance, support and encouragement for all to do well and be the best we can be at doing what we do and most importantly enjoy. All the moderators etc put alot of work into this site i.e VIPER/ WHIZZER etc so a big thanks and well done to them also.

Raising a toast to detailingworld!!!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

DW world is okay i suppose. Would be a lot better if i didn't keep getting banned all the time :-(


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Deano said:


> a bit of context for those that don't know me.


So..um...tell me....is it true what they say about you bears and the woods?

In truth, DW is not so much a forum, more a community. There is a spirit about the place (no, not your secret whisky stash admin!) that you rarely see elsewhere. What makes this place especially good is the members. Without the members (staff included), there is no community. There is a great bunch on here :thumb:

Long may it continue!


----------

